# Advice on Dislocated/Broken leg



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello. I have an aprox. 9 month ootw Auratus with either a broken or dislocated back leg. He apparently suffered this injury this morning as he was in top shape last night. I have read through all the threads discussing dislocated/broken legs and all seem to point to a calcium deficiency as there are usually spasms associated with this injury. My frog has never once had a spasm and his food is dusted daily rotating b/w repashy+ICB and RepCal. He has always eaten plenty so I am skeptical that this is a deficiency issue and feel he suffered this injury just by hopping around. * I need some advice/suggestions on if there is anything that I can or should do for this frog. * He is currently moving around and eating even still capable of hopping onto the coco hut and climbing around on the vines however, it is obvious that his movements have been effected by this. Thanks for reading and thanks for your help.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry to see such a nasty injury, but it does happen. Unfortunately, the outcome is generally not good. With a broken bone the frog will inevitably hop around on it until the bone penetrates the skin and then it's just a matter of time before infection takes over and the frog will perish. I think you're best option with a break is to see a vet and discuss the possibility of amputation. Frogs can do surprisingly well as tripods .

If it is a dislocation, your prognosis may be a little better, but you will still need to seek a vet that can put everything back in it's proper place.

Either way, in my experience this one needs to see a vet asap as it's very unlikely to resolve on it's own.

Good luck with it!


----------

